# First UK passport for Child



## movingtolakes (Jul 25, 2017)

Hi

Getting my daughter her UK passport - i am almost done but have a query.

Do i need to send my actual passport in with the documents? (I am British, she was born in USA and we are applying from the USA). The wording in the document checklist is typically frustrating.

in the documents checklist it asks for...

"If applicant born outside the UK...the passport you entered the country from which you are applying..."

The applicant is my 4 day old child she has not entered the country anywhere yet, is the request referring to me as the father or the tiny child???

Thanks


----------



## Rowzer (Jun 13, 2018)

movingtolakes said:


> Hi
> 
> Getting my daughter her UK passport - i am almost done but have a query.
> 
> ...


Hi. Did you ever find an answer to this? I am applying for a British passport for my newborn son in Australia and trying to figure out the same thing!

Thanks

Rowan


----------



## AmandaL (Feb 20, 2009)

We applied in March for our sons UK passports.

We had to send our original passports and marriage certificate with our applications.

Have to say, I was impressed with the new electronic filing process..

Hope that helps,
Amanda


----------



## movingtolakes (Jul 25, 2017)

Rowzer said:


> Hi. Did you ever find an answer to this? I am applying for a British passport for my newborn son in Australia and trying to figure out the same thing!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Rowan


Hi

I did not send in my passport no. Also for your information i got the passport in only 10 days, amazing!

Good luck


----------

